# "My Home Town" Video



## Cinci (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey, I just wanted to share this with you guys! I think it's pretty cool coming from a small town in Northern Ontario... This is a song done by a kid from Thunder Bay.  It was posted a few days ago and has gone completely viral. He's already been contacted by EMI and some other music producers.. 

YouTube - My Home Town


----------



## Face2Mac (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice. I love Canada.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 9, 2010)

Beautiful video. Thanks for sharing.


----------

